# White/Silver Patches on Betta Head Spreading



## BettaMaynard (May 20, 2013)

My red betta has SILVER/WHITISH PATCHES on head, mostly CHIN, that are spreading.
I brought him home 9 days ago. He had a bit of white already on face; I assumed was normal. He was in vase with plants getting tap water from the church. He was there several days after being purchased from pet store. I live with my aunt—house is a filthy mess—I'm afraid he's getting extra germs.
I assume he's been through a lot of stress the past couple weeks. 
Past two days I've given him API BETTAFIX. 
Hopefully I will get back to PetSmart today!

HOUSING
Tank size: 12 gallons (about half full)
Temperature: Trying to keep around 82 fahrenheit
Filter: Yes
Air stone: No
Heater: Yes
Tank Mates: No

FOOD
Topfin Color-Enhancing Betta BttaMin Tropical Medley
Aqueon Freeze-dried Bloodworms
Small flying insects (gnats?) that end up in the tank...
2x a day

MAINTENANCE
Water change frequency: Random; today I replaced a third
Water change additives: API Aquarium Salt, 
Aqueon BettaBowl Plus Conditioner/Dechlorinator

WATER PARAMETERS (test strip):
Ammonia: ? (I have no test)
Nitrate: apx 5ppm
Nitrite: apx 0
Total hardness: apx 50
Alkalinity: above 300
pH: above 8.5

This is my first fish. Please forgive my ignorance. I've going through a lot! 
THANKS!


----------



## BettaMaynard (May 20, 2013)

He's been blowing lots of bubbles; made a bubble nest yesterday morning. Swimming around a lot; likes to watch me. He would eat like a total PIG if I were to let him.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hard to say, but from the pic it looks like a normal red veiltail. The grey on his chin is just the lack of color, which is perfectly ok. I would like to ask if you have any live plants with him and a lid? You can fill his tank full if you have a lid and he will love the extra room. Good he is in heated and filtered water, thats a huge step up from a vase. I do suggest you stop the freeze dried bloodworms, and think about getting him some frozen ones instead. He would not only like them better but they would also be better for him.


----------



## BettaMaynard (May 20, 2013)

Yes, I have with him the four tall plants that came with him. 
I have a lid and will try to fill the tank up more soon.


----------

